# Sad News...



## justthemomforthejob (Jan 22, 2009)

:tears: 

Our little Zippy died today. 

Early this morning she woke me with her bleating....which she never does before her morning bottle. She was bloated like a toad.  I tried EVERYTHING.........and nothing worked. I rushed her off to the goat vet three towns over. He was GREAT. Had everything ready to fix her up and he said it actually wasn't a bad bloat. 

When he tubed her, she struggled (duh, who wouldn't) and then WHAM - that was it. All at once her pupils dialated and she went into full arrest. He gave her epi IC, cardiac compressions....the whole 9 yards to no avail. It was horrible to watch and I felt so bad. I did all I could but wished I could have done more.....there was no "more" to do though. 

So, her sister Esther is bleating her little heart out in the pen alone. That makes me more sad than watching Zippy pass. I wish I knew where I could pick up another little goat TODAY. I can't stand the thought of any living creature being lonely. It just eats me up.

Thankfully, we know someone who has does due to kid any day now....I hope Esther can hang in there until we get her a pal. What a sad day............


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

I am so very sorry :-( She will be at the rainbow bridge waiting for you.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh hun - I am so sorry :hug: Give her lots of loves and if you can give her a stuffed toy to cuddle up to and maybe let her come inside in an extra room might help.


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

:hug: very sorry, hope you find a new pal for your goatie soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss....  :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I hear bloat is really bad this year - really strange and vets are not sure what is causing it.


So sorry :hug: 

poor darling I to hate to see any animal sad, breaks my heart


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so very sorry... :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry. It is horrible this year like Stacey said. Here in Colorado out vet just told me that he has heard of 9 other goats that have died from it.

:grouphug:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry. That was awful for you to have to go through. Hope you are able to find a friend for your other little one soon.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

So very sorry!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:hug: I am so sorry you lost your little Zippy, Give her sister lots of love and attention....even a stuffed animal may help with her lonliness. :hug:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Sending :hug: (s) your way.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh I'm sooo sorry for your loss. I remember when you posted her pic, because she looked just like my little doeling from fall. :hug:


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

I am soo sorry for your loss :hug: 

Jennah


----------



## justthemomforthejob (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks, guys. 

We did bring Esther in last night and we did give her a stuffed animal. The guy that my sister got her Pygmy from has does that are kidding now so we may go to Sunnyvale and get Esther a pal this weekend or early next week. 

I jokingly told our 16 year old he was going to have to sleep with Esther until we got her a friend....shows you how "eclectic" we are around here.....for a minute he thought I was serious!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh gosh, I'm so sorry to hear that. How very sad. BIG :hug:


----------

